#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Compro Placa Huawei EG4 ou EM6T

## speedturbo

Preciso de placas EG4 ou EM6T, contatos skype: speedturbo.go whatsapp 6293678442 URGENTE!

----------

